# Hunter Safety Instructor Class Planned for Women



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 23 FEB 05
Contact: Lynn Marla, 517-241-2225

Hunter Safety Instructor Class Planned for Women

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources Becoming an Outdoors-Woman (BOW) program today announced the creation of the first-ever, all-women's hunter safety instructor class. The class will take place from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. Saturday, April 16, at the Frankenmuth Conservation Club.

"There is a great need for more women to become certified hunter safety instructors," said Lt. Sherry Chandler, recreation supervisor for the DNR Law Enforcement Division. "We are looking for enthusiastic women who are interested in helping expand the horizons and hunting opportunities for youngsters and non-hunting women."

Hunter safety instructors must be at least 18 years of age and must have prior hunting experience or have taken a hunter safety course. Participants will spend time outdoors, practicing safe firearm handling skills on the shooting range and learning about tree stand safety. The classroom session covers hunting rules and regulations, state game laws and ethics. Participants must pass a written exam and complete a one-year mentoring program to become a certified instructor.

The class registration fee is $25. Each participant will receive a special long-sleeve shirt and several "tools for teaching." Lunch also will be provided. The Frankenmuth Conservation Club is located at 8415 East Curtis Road in Frankenmuth.

The Michigan Recreational Safety Training Instructor Application and the Hunter Education Instructor Class for Women registration form must be completed and returned to the DNR Law Enforcement Division, P.O. Box 30031, Lansing, MI 38909. These forms also are available on the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

"The BOW program is very excited to offer this opportunity and we plan to make it fun-filled and informative," said BOW Program Coordinator Lynn Marla. "Hunting and outdoor recreation are just a part of our state's great quality of life. I encourage women interested in hunting to join us."

Many other outdoor programs for women are scheduled this year across
Michigan. To learn more about this program or additional opportunities,
contact Marla at (517) 241-2225 or send an e-mail to [email protected].


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

I would like to learn a little more about this. How do I apply??? I went to the website but not sure exactly how to find the application to fill out

Sarah


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Sarah, 

Go to MI DNR website: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr

Then go to the bottom of the page

Click on Becoming an Outdoors Women

Then go down to Schedules and Events:

Hunter Education Instructor Class for women

For additional information contact Karen Stevens (517) 641-4903

Should be a GREAT learning experience and Wonderful time.

Hope to see you there.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## mommabear (Jul 8, 2004)

The turn around from sending the application in and getting your conformation
letter was fast anyone else planning on attending?


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks Gail-
I'm checking into it, not too sure if I'll have time. I just started working a second job, I have 2 kids and trial season is coming up  

I'm a pretty busy girl

Thanks again
Sarah


----------

